
Why Credit Cards Are Becoming Heavier - nkolenda
https://www.nickkolenda.com/heavy-card-effect/
======
utefan001
Sales clerks sometimes comment how heavy my Amazon prime cc is. It doesn't
have the cc numbers on the front which gives it more of a mystic to it. My son
thinks it is really cool. Psychologically, I admit this card, and my used
Lexus with leather seats makes me feel like I have more money than I truly
have.

